# Lenovo Thikpad W530 kernel .config

## Malik222

Has anyone optimized a kernel for the Thinkpad W530 hardware? 3.3.8 version for instance  (...or else) 

I'm trying to get the lightest kernel possible. Obviously there is customization for one's own needs. 

Could someone post a .config 

That would be great! 

Mine is fine but I'm sure there are some gurus who tuned it perfectly. 

Thank you

----------

## mvaterlaus

well, I don't know how you started with your kernel config. did you take the on installed when emerging gentoo-sources? have a look at NeddySeagoon kernel seeds [1] page? he has made realy minimalistic .config files for almost every kernel of gentoo-sources. just start with a minimal kernel .config and follow the guide on the page. it will explain you, how you recognize your hardware and enable the appropriate drivers in the kernel. 

if you need to search in menuconfig, just press "/" and enter your search term after it (the "/" without the double quotes  :Wink:  )

[1]www.kernel-seeds.org

----------

## Malik222

Apart from running a live CD for instance, getting the config.gz, lsmod to check the modules loaded and lspci to get my hw info, I'd rather start with something totally fresh and not start with the gentoo-sources basic config.

Thank you. I'm checking the Kernel Seeds.

----------

## kimmie

Here's a fairly minimal  3.2 series for a W510, might be helpful for comparison: http://bpaste.net/show/40388/

Make sure you pick your filesystems though, I don't use ext3/4.

----------

## Malik222

Thank you.

I actually used the kernel from kernel seeds. It is now boooookmarked!

I will also compare with yours Kimmie; thanks by the way.

----------

## ravloony

Could you pastebin the kernel config that you ended up with? I am currently trying to debug a boot issue with my W530 on a new install, and I need a known good kernel to rule it out.

Thanks!

----------

## ccube

https://github.com/mindrunner/lenovo-w530-kernel-config

----------

